# relocating furnace to attic?



## cadallante87

I have a small home.  Less than 1000 s.f.  I just got rid of the hot water tank with a tankless system.  Now I'm thinking about tearing out the existing heater and either reinstalling it in the attic or a new one altogether.  It's an upflow but not sure if it's horizontal compatible.  Kenmore Power Miser 80.  Just looking for anyones thought on the furnace in the attic and or if that model is horizontal ready.  For me it just makes sense to get more room in the basement.  Any thoughts.


----------



## Hube

my thoughts would be; sure it would be nice to create some more room in the basement,BUT to put a heating unit,(or any appliance for that matter) would be a senseless move. Sometimes, maintenance to basement located units are pains to work on, but the ones that are located in the confines of an ATTIC would be even more a pain to service,etc.
Imo, any heating,  or a/c units, etc are best situated in the BASEMENT.


----------



## glennjanie

Hey Cadallante Welcome to the Forum:
Have you considered changing your name to something I can spell? Just kidding!
If you move the heating system to the attic there may be an air conditioner going with it. Just be sure it is put on a catch pan that is drained well; it would be a pill to have condensate running through the ceiling.
Also, I have seen small spaces heated with a coil and air handler hooked up to the water heater. It usually doesn't take any duct work; just set it in the middle of the house and put a warm air register on each side of it. The only difference in the water heater tank and the tankless system is the tankless doesn't heat unless heat is needed. You could kill 2 birds with one stone.
Glenn


----------



## jdougn

Welcome Cad87! As a home energy efficieny specialist, I would recommend against putting any ducting or hvac units in the attic! It's not only the logistics of space, it's the reality of loosing hugh amounts of enery into your attic.

Think of the tempurature extremes. The attic should be insulated with at least 12" of insulation, but even good ducting only has an inch or so of insulation. In the summer your attic is 110+ degrees and you want your house to be 70. (30-40+ degree diff) In the winter the attic is in the teens or lower and you want your house to be warm. (can be over 70 degree diff!) Statistically, putting a furnace and/or ducting in the attic will increase a homes energy use by around 35%.

Hope this helps!
Doug


----------



## inspectorD

Jdougn ...nice job.

He's right on the ball...wasted energy or space.

You decide.


----------



## rabadger

In your area of the country placement of the registers for heating is more critical.  Keep the unit in the basement, supply registers on the floor at the outside walls.  Return grilles high on the inside walls.  

Supply registers in the ceiling for heating is not that great in northern Ill.


----------



## bethany14

Hi Cadallante87, welcome to the forum!
How's your tankless water heater working out for ya?  Is it electric or fuel?  We're looking into getting one too, so give us your opinions freely!
I like Glenn's idea of going for radiant heat.  We're also considering that...we're in a 975sqft Bungalow.  It would be nice to get rid of the furnace altogether and have the home heated by hot water supply.  Especially since fuel costs are on the rise and from what I understand radiant floor heat is far more efficient than a furnace.  Of course, there is the upfront cost of a change-over to consider.
Here's a site with good info on "underfloor hydronic heating"
http://www.radiant-floor-heating.com/hydronicexplained.htm
Good luck, and let us know what you decide!


----------



## glennjanie

And the radiant floor heat is conducive to zone heating too; not using a room, cut the t-stat down low and, when you come back in you can reheat it quickly.
Glenn


----------



## naomi271

Every time there is a severe rain storm ground water backs into our basement and ruins our heating, air conditioning and water heater.  I'm tired of replacing all this equipment.  We have a large attic and wonder if this could be used.


----------



## Wuzzat?

naomi271 said:


> Every time there is a severe rain storm ground water backs into our basement and ruins our heating, air conditioning and water heater.  I'm tired of replacing all this equipment.  We have a large attic and wonder if this could be used.


How 'bout a battery backed-up sump pump and some extra deep cycle batteries?  
How deep does the water get over how many hours?  How often does this happen?
BTW,


----------



## nealtw

Access in the attic would be a problem and then you also have to build it into a room so you don't cause ice dams. Better would be to find a spot on the main floor or even in the garage. Perhaps a horizontal furnace place high in the basement and instant hot water mounted on main floor.


----------



## joneslawrichard

Why do furnaces need to be placed in an area where there within 10 degrees of room temperature?


----------



## guyod

It doesnt need to be but its alot more efficient to have it in a insulated space that is part of the house


----------

